# Like Metallica but need some class



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try this 
http://www.myspace.com/harptallica


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That's cool but not as cool as:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSMXMv0noY4

I have this album and it's great dinner music, with a twist!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's another great one for Metallica fans........and everyone else!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8dj11BMw80&mode=related&search=


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

OOohhh while we're on the subject of cheese... No video, but pretty cheesy all in all. Yikess!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUTw8osIopc


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> OOohhh while we're on the subject of cheese... No video, but pretty cheesy all in all. Yikess!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUTw8osIopc


Thats a good one!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

No kidding! You believe he released an entire album? So did Paul Anka, doing stuff like Bon Jovi..


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> OOohhh while we're on the subject of cheese... No video, but pretty cheesy all in all. Yikess!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUTw8osIopc


I'm just thankful there's no video.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Then there's Beatallica.
Check out these boys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMo&mode=related&search=


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Then there's Beatallica.
> Check out these boys.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMo&mode=related&search=


This is great!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That is Awesome!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I wanna choke your band 

major chuckle over that one 

:rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Then there's Beatallica.
> Check out these boys.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMo&mode=related&search=


That's the most original thing I've heard in a long time. Thanks for the post.


----------

